# APR Software Sale: Jul 20th - Aug 13th @ all USA Dealers.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

All APR ECU and TCU Upgrades are 10% off from July 20th to August 13th at all APR Dealers in the USA. 

*Website:* http://goapr.io/a
*Dealers:* http://goapr.io/d










- Pricing only applicable to the USA.
- Guide only applicable to the USA.
- No upgrade charge for Stage 1 to Stage 1+, or Stage 2 to Stage 2+, where applicable.
- No upgrade charge for Stage 1, or 1+ to Stage 2 or 2+ with purchase of an APR downpipe, where applicable.
- For K04, IS20, IS38 and TTE420 turbo upgrade pricing, please refer to the website.
- EMCS program switching only available for some vehicles. Please refer to the website.
- 6MT Launch Control & No Lift Shift only available for some vehicles. Please refer to the website.


----------

